# I love accents



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2008)

One of my dearest friends lives in Australia. He phoned me for my birthday and it was so good to hear his voice..... of course his accent made it even better.

Today, I had to call an alterations store for a suit Luke needs done. The man was Asian..... I LOVE LOVE LOVE listening to Asian people speak. "It Ten Dolla for pant wit cuff." In almost an apologetic manner. He'll have them done in a day!!! Something about their accents is just so gentle and kind. It's like he felt bad for charging me that! LOL! 

Deceifering southern accents is a challenge sometimes but I love them! "Them Thar yalla kitties is nice 'uns".... 

My friend in high school from London called me PENNAY.... 

People from Africa can be so soft spoken I have a hard time understanding them (at least the ones I've met so far).


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 23, 2008)

I too love accents , they could be talking about absolutely something stupid and i could sit there for ho urs and l isten to someone talk.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL Pennie- that's 2 threads you've started today that I have been thinking of starting for ages now!! You're like psychic or something!! 

I love accents too. My favourite has to be Irish/Northern Irish- I'm not fussy! I LOVE it. Any guy that speaks in that sort of accent just makes me melt lol...

I also really like the Welsh accent. It makes me laugh! And the Jordie accent I know gets a lot of bad press but I really love it!

I love the American accent too... All regions 

I HATE my own accent though. I'm not 'properrr Bristoooolian loike' but I do have a bit of it, and I sound like a 12-year old girl :X Around here, everyone talks like a cross between a pirate and a farmer. Farrrrmerrrrrrrr. We don't say 'apple', we say 'aaapol'. And you don't say 'where are you?' you say 'where're you to?' If anyone's ever seen.... Little Britian I think? With Vicky Pollard? 'Yeah but no but...?' That character I believe (don't quote me on it) is a character based from Bristol. And makes references to Fishponds, an area of Bristol. Which is exactly where I live!! :shock:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 23, 2008)

mouse_Chalk I love your accent i seen some of the bunny videos and you talked and i laughed and said , oh i love her accent!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 23, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> mouse_Chalk I love your accent i seen some of the bunny videos and you talked and i laughed and said , oh i love her accent!!!!!!!! lol.


:shock:

:embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed:

Oh deary me lol! It doesn't sound so bad in real life, but I just hate the way it comes across over the phone and on recordings.....!


----------



## Aina (Oct 23, 2008)

I was just thinking about this today in class. We have at least five people from Europe in our class and it is so fun hearing the different accents. 

I have never really had a really strong accent. Generally I pick up on the accents that the others around me are using. If I am not picking up on someone else's accent I have a slight southern accent. However, there are so many different southern accents it is hard to say if it is the one you have heard. Mine is like a southern bell.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 23, 2008)

I love accents too! Scottish is my favourite for sure. My great grandma is so funny with her Scots accent, for my entire life I can always remember squeeling with laughter when she says "There's a mouse loose about the house", when she says it it's "Thayr's a moose loose aboot the hoose"!

Because most of our TV shows are either British or American I'm very used to the accents, but the American accent we hear on TV doesn't actually sound like any American people I know :huh. Shows lke Friends, CSI, Bones, Family Guy, MadTV - shows I like - the people almost seem to not have an accent on those shows.

We should all make a vid displaying our accents! :whistling We could write a short script and we all have to say the same thing, and see how we all sound different :tongue.


On here, I LOVE Pegs' accent, it just seems so soft and lovely, she sounds really kind and so young.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 23, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> On here, I LOVE Pegs' accent, it just seems so soft and lovely, she sounds really kind and so young.


There's another Peg on here?

:biggrin2:

I sure hope so - 'cause to me my voice sounds harsh and shrill. 

However, I've been told I have a very relaxing voice (ok - when I was working as a receptionist - I had one guy told me I had the SEXIEST receptionist voice he'd ever heard...made me worry for a week if I was sounding wrong on the phone!!!)

I love so many accents - Australian for sure - English (should I say British??)...

At the feed store - there is this man working here and he lived in Jamaica. Sometimes I run into the feed store to pick up something small - just to hear his voice. Am I bad - or what?


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice try, but nope I meant you . Your accent isn't harsh at all, it's very soft and sensual (and I don't mean that in a dirty way or to be offensive).

To me I sound so goofy and nasal, and I get so flustered if I'm having to display my accent to someone overseas that I end up talking stupid and don't sound natural at all :grumpy:.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 23, 2008)

Ya'll wanna laugh at an accent.. PM me and I will give you my cell number, you can get a big kick out of Squidz accent on my voice mail.

This guy I use to date.. now has an asian wife, and she cracks me up.. she thinks she's hot stuff because he's a lawyer and a car will come take him to the airport...

*You big important man.... car come take you to airport... you read paper in back seat*

She call's us all roundeyes.. and instead of laughing and saying *You're killing me roundeye's...* it comes out *Your Kirring me roundeyes...*..

So now we all say that... *Your kirring me round eyes... kirring me....*


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 23, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> We should all make a vid displaying our accents! :whistling We could write a short script and we all have to say the same thing, and see how we all sound different :tongue.


I really really hope we do this - cause I love hearing various accents. (I'll even do it even though I hate my voice).


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 23, 2008)

Everybody probably would think I sound really posh! :baghead. I don't think any of you have heard me speak!

This guy cracks me up, his 'Christmas' video is so funny! (There is some bad language in this)

Here is one of a few British accents.

*EDIT: Youtube appears to be down, I'll add it later.*

My accent would be like he describes at 4:15. 

I definitely think we should do that video thing though!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 23, 2008)

Alright, I'll do that! If everyone else does :biggrin2: There are already videos of my accent about anyway, I guess the damage is already done lol!! 

Fran, I could SWEAR you posted a video with your accent in before, but I couldn't be 100% on that... 

You can hear my accent on this video:

[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=G590RkFwVao[/ame]

And there's another video on  my channel  called Sofa LOL's, although sorry but I can't be certain whether it has any bad language in it, just to warn anyone who might watch it. I talk more in that video though, and you can hear my friend's accents, all from round here, except one guy who sounds slightly Welsh lol! 

I remember I used to work in a call centre, and unfortunately in those kinds of jobs, every now and then you end up talking to guys who are kind of....flirty. And I had several......'comments' made about my voice being.......'nice' :? :shock: And people asking for my mobile number! I just had to say that it was kinda against the rules (no idea if that was true lol) but meanwhile I thought to myself 'yeah, you haven't seen me yet!' :shock:


----------



## myheart (Oct 23, 2008)

Whenever there is talk of accents, I always think (daydream) about Carry Grant and Sean Connery. I could do a Carry Grant movie marathon anyday. And Sean Connery.... he is getting up in years, but I could still listen to him talk all day long.... 

myheart


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 23, 2008)

Jen, I think you have such a pretty voice and accent too! And Michelle, in certain parts of the the US, people talk like the people on those shows- I guess you've not met many people from those places? My accent is like that accent. I lived in Wisconsin, Washington state (not DC), Texas and Maryland all before I was 10 years old, so maybe that's why I don't have an accent from any particular region. After I came back from living in Austria for a year in high school, I had a German accent for quite a while... long enough that when school started two months later, people asked me where I was from. They thought I was a German who knew English really well, heh.

Myheart, that's funny about Sean Connery. For some reason how he talks annoys me half to death, it's all the "sh" sounds he sticks in places.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok, I've already mentioned just a few times this week what a massive fan I am of Snow Patrol, but when it comes to guy's accents, you surely can't get any better than this!

[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=MtfWM8Tzd00[/ame]

The guy on the left, the singer. I could listen to him talk for hours, no, DAYS!! :biggrin2: Even if he just said 'blah, blah, blah' or was saying really mean things, I wouldn't care! 

And when he sings.......


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd love to hear everyone's accent! There are a few video clips of me on the boards here and there...so my voice is out there already


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 23, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jen, I think you have such a pretty voice and accent too!


Aww thanks Shiloh!! :blushan:

I still hate it though lol....

So.... this video thing..... what are we going to all say? Do we have to appear in the video? I have a feeling I'll get a bad case of the giggles lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 23, 2008)

Jen the first video of the buns running is where i heard you talk for the first time, and i just love your accent. Although you would have to speak slow because if you where to speak fast it would sound like another language,lol.



I am from Pa although you go to different parts of the state and people sound completely different. I am specifically from Philly and a few years back moved to the suburbs right outside of Philly and i am told i have an accent, someone immatated me one time and i highly doubt i sound like that, oh god i hope i dont sound like Rocky,lol. Since living, only 1-1 1/2 hours ,away from Philly and my kids basically growing up here they have an accent that i can tell,lol.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate hate hate my accent.  It's awful.

I like the Aussie accent, probably my fav.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 23, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Jen the first video of the buns running is where i heard you talk for the first time, and i just love your accent. Although you would have to speak slow because if you where to speak fast it would sound like another language,lol.


LOL! That's the main feature of the Bristolian accent- we/they talk SO fast. It's hard to know what we're saying unless you're one of us..... I was shopping with my friend and her mum the other day and my friend bumped into someone she knew. My friend asked this person how her son was doing and she said 'oh, great, he's wormed now!' and I was like WHAT???!!!!! :shock::shock::shock: but then I realised she had said 'he's one now!' lol.... I've lived in Bristol nearly 20 years and it still never ceases to amaze me how weird they all talk...

I remember when I was younger I picked up the Bristolian accent in a big way, and failed to pronounce all my T's, and started to over-pronounce all my R's. I used to say 'innit!' instead of 'isn't it'. My mum would always refuse to acknowledge or respond until I pronounced it correctly, and then we'd get into an argument because I'd reply that she moved me here, how could she expect me not to pick up the accent? But I'm SO glad I don't have it too strong lol!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 23, 2008)

I think that video thing would be cool, but I sound like an idiot! I think so anyway...my brother talks really posh and the rest of us are just the usual. And I do agree bristolians talk fast  I love the irish, finnish and canadian accent though and I could listen to irish guys singing all day..there is just something about they're voice that makes the song sound so good!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 23, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote:*


> I could listen to irish guys singing all day..there is just something about they're voice that makes the song sound so good!


In that case, you can't miss this!!

[flash=320,256]http://uk.youtube.com/v/D8txUUMZcHI[/flash]

The first track off of their new album! *faints*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL! Glad you all enjoyed this! I would love to hear all of you - well, I have heard Zin and she sounds a bit southern.

I love Irish and Scottish accents.

I don't know about me - I live in the midwest, so I don't know really what sort of accent I have.


----------



## myheart (Oct 23, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I don't know about me - I live in the midwest, so I don't know really what sort of accent I have.



LOL ....One time I called to North Carolina (I think) to order something, and the lady said, "Slow down, I can't understand youwith your accent." I was like "What...?" She had a very pronounced Southern drawl and I had a difficult time understanding her, and I was the one with the accent!!! I've lived in Wisconsin all of my life, not much of an accent thing going on here unless one lives in a very secluded ethnic community, or if one lives up-nort der hey (translation-- Up North near or in the Upper Michigan area).

myheart


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 23, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! Glad you all enjoyed this! I would love to hear all of you - well, I have heard Zin and she sounds a bit southern.



Because Zin was making a serious effort to NOT sound southern , and was using her official USPS phone voice..

Ask Pipp.. I've rednecked up on her before...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 23, 2008)

I think Aussie accents are the sexiest...

But I may be biased...


----------



## ellissian (Oct 24, 2008)

I find the strangest one to be South African i find it weird lol My apologies to any members from these places but im not a fan of the welsh or somerset area accents, nor mine! lol I live in between yorkshire and newcastle yet people think we sound scouse!


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 24, 2008)

I love South African! Its so... odd . I don't mind welsh (its one of the only accent I can do! Other than American and Irish). The accent I most dislike is Geordie, like Cheryl Cole. It just sounds made up!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## ellissian (Oct 24, 2008)

Thankfully i only talk a touch like Cheryl Cole!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I love South African! Its so... odd . I don't mind welsh (its one of the only accent I can do! Other than American and Irish). The accent I most dislike is Geordie, like Cheryl Cole. It just sounds made up!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


I love Cheryl Cole's accent! I love the Geordie accent in general. We were up at Steve's mum's last week, in Middlesborough, and went round to his aunt's house, where his Dad was staying. Her grandson came round after school, and he's about 7 years old with a little Geordie accent! SO adorable! 

My ex-boyfriend is from the Forest of Dean and he has a hint of Welsh about his voice. I always make him say 'jumper' and 'Swansea' because they come out really Welsh sounding lol!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

I love Zins. Though sometimes I need a translator.


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 24, 2008)

This is such an over the top welsh accent but it makes me laugh so much! Note: Adult-ish content.

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/5Nca7BuzpgY[/flash]

I will do this accent video thing but I don't know what to do and I don't want to be the first LOL!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL.. I forgot Ali's heard me on the phone..


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes I have! :biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Oct 24, 2008)

I live about 10 miles away from Middlesbrough and it so isn't a geordie accent! lol Still a northern one though


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 24, 2008)

Here.. I'll go first...


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 24, 2008)

Not only do you crack me up you have SUCH a strong accent! LOL. I'll have to do one now but I have nothing interesting to say or do 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 24, 2008)

That's actually how I talk on a daily basis, when most people get me on the phone, I tone it down, cause slow southern drawl.. especially Deep Southeast Texan is Hard to understand, 

So take that accent... and throw in a know it all teenager and a hyper fast talking 10 year old.. and an Aussie..

Catawampuss mess..


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll do a video once I find something to talk about... or I'll try and find one...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 24, 2008)

I hate my accent, I'm Irish 

I like some American accents, but hate the American accent's 'Daddy's Girls' have, like on Sweet Sixteen on MTV.


----------



## Rosies_mammy (Oct 24, 2008)

Fantastic. I like accents too and love hearing the way things are pronounced,

Just cos Im from Birmingham everyone seems to think we sound like the guy of the halifax advert- WE DONT! I only sound Brummie when Im whinging about something.



Dont think theres an accent I dont like. I dont like the German language much cos it sounds so authoritive- like theyre telling you off for something!


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 24, 2008)

Ya the German accent isn't great.

I speak German, Irish {obviously!], and English


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 24, 2008)

OH ZIN you made my sons day when you said Diarehha,lol, he started laughing and repeated the word diarehha,lol. It is funny to hear what people sound like cause i would have never put your voice to the pics that i have seen, it is funny how you imagine what people look like and what they sound like and then it is usually nothing like you thought when you finally see and talk to them,lol.



I have to do a video when no one is around so my family doesnt think i am insane, well anymore insane that i already am


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 24, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Here.. I'll go first...


"You know, tomorrow your gonna be bacon, or sunday, no actually monday. (but your gonna be?) a handsome little fella until then!"
"Come 'ere bacon!. Look at the bacon. Say hellooooo bacon! "
"See over there? thats our physco neighbour."
"Ya know..Christians (sp?) new favourite thing to say is, "every fart is an adventure, when you have diarrhea" I think thats true." 
roflmao!!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 24, 2008)

*Rosies_mammy wrote: *


> Fantastic. I like accents too and love hearing the way things are pronounced,
> 
> Just cos Im from Birmingham everyone seems to think we sound like the guy of the halifax advert- WE DONT! I only sound Brummie when Im whinging about something.


Oh, I so gotta here the birmingham accent! I am from the west midlands (staffordshire), so its only like...3/4 hour drive to birmingham, yet I have never heard the accent.

PS. we all need to figure out what we can say so we have it perfect to compare to. 

I vote for GoinBackToCali's

"You know, tomorrow your gonna be bacon, or sunday, no actually monday!" :biggrin2: lol. I think I have a video somewhere of me flying my hawk, will have to try find it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 24, 2008)

I wasn't too surprised by Zin's accent, but Zin, you sound like you're about 20  I unfortunately have been told that I sound like a little girl. When I had to call my new boss at work months ago, the person who answered the phone asked if I was his daughter. I hate my voice


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG Zin!!! You cracked me up!!! Your accent surprised me cos I've never actually heard someone talk like that in real life, but the part when you said something like 'I don't think she has any cheese on her nachos' I just about FELL OFF MY CHAIR.  

I will never read your posts in the same light again :biggrin2: 

It's funny, that. When you read someone's post, no matter where they're from, your mind always reads it with your own accent, if that makes sense? So although I realise that you're all from other countries/counties etc I never think about it really!

Ellisian, I know Middlesborough isn't a Geordie accent but Steve's aunt and her grandson have the accent, I'm not exactly sure of their roots but I guess they're from farther North lol 

The Brummie accent confuses me! I remember my ex of years ago had a brother who was engaged to a Brummie girl, and her parents had the most thick accent I've ever heard. I can't remember where exactly in the Midlands they were from but I literally couldn't understand them even saying hello to me! :shock:


Ok, I'll do a video..... But someone seriously needs to tell me what to say lol, or I'll just get the giggles, talk quietly and ruin it completely!


----------



## Aina (Oct 24, 2008)

Heheh, Everyone say "The rain in Spain falls mostly on the plains." Just kidding. 
Really, I bet there are some words that are more accented by different people than others. Aunt or ant, tom'ay'to or tom'aw'to, b'aa'sil or b'ay'sil. But then there are also just things that are how clipped or long we pronounce words. I can tell a diference in a south Georgian accent and a north Georgia accent. I couldn't really tell you that diference though. I just know. 

Just a side note: Peg sounds just like one of my aunts.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 24, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I HATE my own accent though. I'm not 'properrr Bristoooolian loike' but I do have a bit of it, and I sound like a 12-year old girl :X Around here, everyone talks like a cross between a pirate and a farmer. Farrrrmerrrrrrrr. We don't say 'apple', we say 'aaapol'. And you don't say 'where are you?' you say 'where're you to?' If anyone's ever seen.... Little Britian I think? With Vicky Pollard? 'Yeah but no but...?' That character I believe (don't quote me on it) is a character based from Bristol. And makes references to Fishponds, an area of Bristol. Which is exactly where I live!! :shock:


Jen, I heard a bit of your accent on a video and loved it! Tell you what....have Steve do a video of you playing and talkingwith the buns and we will all comment on what a lovely accent you have.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I HATE my own accent though. I'm not 'properrr Bristoooolian loike' but I do have a bit of it, and I sound like a 12-year old girl :X Around here, everyone talks like a cross between a pirate and a farmer. Farrrrmerrrrrrrr. We don't say 'apple', we say 'aaapol'. And you don't say 'where are you?' you say 'where're you to?' If anyone's ever seen.... Little Britian I think? With Vicky Pollard? 'Yeah but no but...?' That character I believe (don't quote me on it) is a character based from Bristol. And makes references to Fishponds, an area of Bristol. Which is exactly where I live!! :shock:
> ...



:shock::shock::shock::shock:


Ok, OK!! I'll do it! I'll make a video of me and my accent tomorrow.....

No idea what I'll say, so prepare for lots of giggles lol.... I'll try though! The thing is, if I talk to the bunnies, it always comes out higher than usual, so I'll sound even more like a 12-year old girl lol!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 24, 2008)

There - for folks who haven't heard me (and Robin)...


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 25, 2008)

My accent is really weird because I have lived in so many places. People from Canada think I have a Texan accent and people from Texas think I have a Canadian accent! I am in between I guess. My brother decided to have an Irish accent recently and he actually does very well. It seems natural now. And Zin when my mom talked to on the phone she said that she loved your accent!

Aly!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 25, 2008)

It's an old video, but you can hear me


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 25, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> This is such an over the top welsh accent but it makes me laugh so much! Note: Adult-ish content.
> 
> [flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/5Nca7BuzpgY[/flash]
> 
> ...


Love it!! "What you do right, is get stroppy like, on the phone, you know like"


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 25, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> My brother decided to have an Irish accent recently and he actually does very well.



Hehe I'd love to hear that! As long as it's not that stupid leprechaun accent that some American people think we have, like on The Simpsons, whenever there is an Irish person on they have red hair and talk like leprechauns :X

It's NOT the way we talk


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 25, 2008)

Peg, you do sound really young!! I had to laugh at the peeing on the bed :biggrin2:

Minda, you have a really cute accent as well... 

I'm thinking I should do this video thing today and get it over with lol but I don't know what to say?! If I talk to the bunnies I'll end up putting on my 'bunny voice' and sound all squeaky and babyish lol! :shock::shock:

What on earth should I say?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 25, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I wasn't too surprised by Zin's accent, but Zin, you sound like you're about 20  I unfortunately have been told that I sound like a little girl. When I had to call my new boss at work months ago, the person who answered the phone asked if I was his daughter. I hate my voice



My ex husband was prematurely grey.. almost snow white hair.. and when I have no make up on.. hair in a ponytail and a retainer in.. and we'd be suckin face...people would stare..

Kinda creepy lookin

Went with my 20 year old voice..

Even though Russell is 40.. he actually looks more my age group.. 35.. maybe even a bit younger than me...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 25, 2008)

Me and Peg use to talk on the phone quite a bit.. before she became career woman and I became Ms. Australia 2008..

She actually has a very soft pleasing voice... and if she talks kinda monotone.. she makes me want to push 1 for customer service..2 for tech support... and 3 to make a payment...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 25, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> There - for folks who haven't heard me (and Robin)...



I just watched Peg's..

I didn't snap ya'll was makin fun of me till I actually heard it..

I literally snort laughed...

Man I sound country....

Did Peg say *don't pee on my Zeus?"


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 25, 2008)

I wasn't trying to make fun of you - I was trying to say the same thing you'd said...I printed it up (someone had posted it) - I had figured if we all used the same script - we could hear the differences in accents.

So I tried to say the same thing you did- in approximately the same way...

Honestly though? I love Zin's accent...I really do.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 25, 2008)

You can tell Peg hasn't always lived in Texas! 

Zin, you crack me up!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 25, 2008)

Peg-

Oh I know you weren't.. it just made me laugh...I didn't realize I sounded so...country like..lol

I will do another one with my phone voice...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL! At everyone...

Ok, I made a video but I didn't say 'the script' in it lol.... I just talk randomly to the rabbits. Snowy is mean in it, she chases Mouse, and then looks REALLY mad. I need to trim a few seconds off the end. 

And then work up the courage to post it lol!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok, feeling brave, so I edited the video to take out the rubbish ending, but now for some reason it's greyed out when I try to select it to upload.... Trying to work it out! Stupid iMovie, seemed to easy to use on the surface lol....


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 25, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > This is such an over the top welsh accent but it makes me laugh so much! Note: Adult-ish content.
> ...


BLOODY FABALAS!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 25, 2008)

Alright....here goes nothing! :shock::shock::shock:









My accent! It sounds a bit sniffly at the moment cos I have a cold, so you can hear me sniffing a lot lol...

Oh, and Snowy would like to apologise for her behaviour towards the end of the video. She was a little grumpy this morning. She would like to assure everyone that she would never hurt Mouse and has been snuggling with her this afternoon by way of apology 


Anyway, there you go! :embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 25, 2008)

See, I knew my silly accent would scare you all away! 



(just joking, I realise no-one's actually online right now lol...)


----------



## Spring (Oct 25, 2008)

I love this thread! Listening to the videos are fun hehe!

Here's my attempt.. memory card was jammed pack, so only got a bit. Just waiting for it to finish uploading on PB.





Here we are !


----------



## Aina (Oct 25, 2008)

Jen, you have such a pretty accent.

I sound a bit like Spring. I'll have to get my camera phone and do my accent. It changes though depending on my mood.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 25, 2008)

Aww thanks Aina!! :embarrassed:

Spring, I love your accent! Is it a typical Canadian accent? Because I've never really been able to tell the difference between a Canadian and US accent before, but now I see a bit of a difference?

More people must post!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 25, 2008)

Jen you sound alot less Bristolian than I thought you would!

And my carrot tree also only has one carrot remaining... 

I tried to do one earlier but my friend kept making me laugh.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 25, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Spring, I love your accent! Is it a typical Canadian accent? Because I've never really been able to tell the difference between a Canadian and US accent before, but now I see a bit of a difference?


Yeah - Its so nice! It sounds like a softer version of the American accent.

My view of Canadian accent has always been tainted, because the only Canadian I've ever spoken with lots was my chemistry teacher, but he lived in Ireland from his early 20s, so had a really bizarre accent, which sounded Canadian with an Irish twang....

I did film myself but I sound like a little kid!

EDIT: And I just found another video, the only video I actually have of myself, but it was veerry early in the morning and I'm pretending to be a reporter ..... 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 25, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Jen you sound alot less Bristolian than I thought you would!
> 
> And my carrot tree also only has one carrot remaining...
> 
> ...


Lol!! I guess I'm not 'propperrrrr Bristoooolian' but I do have a bit of it every now and then.... especially when I shout or I've had a couple of drinks lol...

And if I posted my accent then you HAVE to lady!! My first attempt was a distaster because I completely cracked up lol...


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 25, 2008)

Well - I'm still fighting an ear infection w/ one ear swollen mostly shut - so I am not hearing everything....

Jen - your accent is "normal" to me - I thought you'd sound more British. I like your voice - and your accent.

Spring - I LOVE LOVE LOVE your accent - although I had a hard time hearing a few of the words. You reminded me of our trip to Alaska - as we drove through Canada we'd mention to folks that we loved their accent and they were like, "accent? You folks are the ones with the accent...".

I was thinking last night that I love the accent from Southern Maine - up to about the Bangor area. For an example - you can listen to Bert & I...

http://www.bertandi.net/mp3/notjustyet.mp3

and here's a link to more selections: http://www.bertandi.net/listen.html

Whenever I go home to visit my mom (who lives in Northern Maine) - I just have a ball listening to folks speak - of course - they don't think they have an accent - they think I have the accent....

but I think if you listen to Bert & I...you'll agree - the Mainiacs are the ones who have the accent...


----------



## Spring (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks!

Lots of different accents depending on the area in Canada.. should hear some from the East coast like from Newfoundland and PEI... now those are neat accents! Almost sound singy-songy when they talk, I love it. Also people from Quebec have a more french influenced accent, more so if they are bilingual! 

I need to see if I can find my mic and see if I can get a higher quality recording.. the one in the video is just yucky and breaks up, blehh, might be why you had trouble understanding some words, hehe!


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 25, 2008)

OK OK I _promise_ I'll do one tomorrow, when my Mum won't look at me strangely recording myself...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Cove (Oct 25, 2008)

Love me that Newfie accents (yes there are two different ones depending on where you grew up you either had the townie accent or the baymen accent) Sadly I don't have a newfie accent as I've spent many years in Ontario now and it only comes out when I'm extrememly angry or extrememly excited and even then I don't notice it until I look at the the expressions from those I was talking to lol. Also love the aussie accent.

Goinbacktocali I love your accent, its so... homey I think is the word I dunno, its comforting in a way. If that makes sense and doesn't come off as odd.


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 26, 2008)

Cringe :bagheadSorry it ends so abruptly but I pressed it by accident  And sorry the house is so messy! LOL!





Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG - Fran - I LOVE LOVE LOVE your accent. To me - thats an accent for sure.

I could listen to you talk all day long.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 26, 2008)

Fran, I thought you would sound way more 'posh' than that for some reason lol! You sound quite Kentish, which makes sense I guess  I like your accent!

Awww and little Archie hopping round the kitchen..... 

I'm feeling sheepish about mine..... I sound like an idiot! :?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 26, 2008)

This is a great topic. I laugh at how everyone dislikes their voice. Good Godme included. I've been mistaken for a man over the phone, now please I know I have a deep voice but a "Man":faint:. 

I've also been told that I should get a job at some of those Phone S?? Lines, Yeah right I wouldn't know what to say. LOL (I didn't want to spell the whole word as their may be some Youngins on here.)

Fran I just Love your voice, and I understood everything you said. Gosh I have a friend from Scotland whose family had lived in Canada for over 20 years. I couldn't understand her father the firstfew times I met him, I would look at her to translate for me.

What drives me nuts about accents are the people who work at these call centers, unfortunately many of them do not speak the English language very well and on top of that they have very thick accents.

I will get a video of me one of these days to put on here.

BTW Zin, you do not sound anything like what I expected you to sound like. I love your voice too.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 26, 2008)

My roommate's dad is from South Africa and has an Afrikaans accent (it's like an odd British accent). I love listening to him talk! He has a different sense of humor, too. I also like German accents. The whole switching "W" sounds to "V" sounds (and vise-versa) makes me giggle.

NZminilops, I like your accent! I've heard you on a video or two! 

Will's family is from Michigan, but they sound like they are from the South. His mom is the worst, though. She says "wor-sher" instead of "washer". It's hilarious. Will gets his accent back when he is around them... weird...


----------



## Becca (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm going to do one tomorrow!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 26, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Cringe :bagheadSorry it ends so abruptly but I pressed it by accident  And sorry the house is so messy! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I love your accent! and Lottie is just the cutest!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm so embarrassed! LOL. Like others have said my accent changes alot when I get excited or angry. I tend to go all posh if I'm excited or all common sounding if I'm angry LOL.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Cove (Oct 26, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me adding in a video... I really don't think I have an accent anymore but anywho.It doesn't have Floof in it but does have some pretty cute kittens, I don't talk alot in it but do have other videos on my youtube account where I do talk more(namely the one with Reyna trying to catch dust), this was taken last night. And the reason I kept looking at the camera was Reyna was on the other side of it getting a little too interested with the toy and I didn't want her to knock over the camera, had to keep an eye on the little nutbucket.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVP45xTND2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVP45xTND2s[/ame]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 27, 2008)

errmm. lol.
I Looove everyone's accent!! Fran your voice is soooo sweet.

Well.. me.. urm i grew up in nz ever since i was just 8.. i didnt speak much english so.. my english is kiwi "english" lol. so my accent is kiwi accent. not as mumbly though.. except sometimes i start speaking british haha lol.

i dnt know if i should post or not...

should i?



Prisca L inkbouce:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 27, 2008)

I love everyones accent, i love listening to all the videos, i am trying to get one put up but i have to use my digital camera and you cant hear to well i will try today.



Fran i love your accent


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

I love this! Fran I adore your accent!

*quite lovelay"..... haha! so cute!

I'll try to do one later - I don't know if I have an accent....... probably do of some sort but not like Zin or the ones from England, etc.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is me, i hate the way my voice sounds and it is worse when i dont have much to say,lol.









http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n276/theicequeen99121/?action=view&current=HPIM3228.flv



here is the link in case it doesnt work


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 27, 2008)

Fran I LOVE your accent! You sound like 'proper American' to me.... Like on the TV and stuff  

I love how you say bunnies though- like 'Barnies' ! :biggrin2: And Chase is soo cute! 




I don't think anyone likes my accent! :cry1:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

lmao! First I was thinking it was one of the gals from the UK when I saw Fran's link...... I was like "WHAT?" This doesn't sound like someone from there! 

So I checked......... 

Then I hear Fran say the dog needs a haircut....... but she can't walk hardly so the dog will wait....... I couldn't figure out what was wrong that she couldn't walk........ HAHAHAHA! Oh yeah, Fran is extremely preggers!

YAY!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG Jen that is what you t hink AMericans sound like....... ugh i am so sorry America,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love your accent Jen



Bo......... lol yes it is Fatty Fran,lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG! I know why I was getting so confused! Your name is fran but so is pinksalamandors! (yes I just realized that LMAO!)....... jeeeeez!

Jen I adore your voice! I got giggles when you said you did the first time around. That sounds like something I would do!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 28, 2008)

Aww thanks for commenting you guys! I was feeling very silly about posting in the first place lol..... 

I would post the first video but I would literally die lol. Chalk chinned my finger and I said a high-pitched 'aww thanks Chalk!' and then got the giggles over talking to myself on video and had to stop! :shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2008)

You weren't talking to yourself! You were talking to Chalk!

I talk to my bunnies all the time..... is there something wrong with that? I even ask them questions like "what are you doing Boo?" and sometimes I will answer for them....... 

I'd bemore concerned if Ithought they wereverbally answering for themselves... that's when youcould send me to the padded room in a straight jacket...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 28, 2008)

ha ha I talk to mine too but i am never usually recording it,lol.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 28, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> You weren't talking to yourself! You were talking to Chalk!
> 
> I talk to my bunnies all the time..... is there something wrong with that? I even ask them questions like "what are you doing Boo?" and sometimes I will answer for them.......
> 
> I'd bemore concerned if Ithought they wereverbally answering for themselves... that's when youcould send me to the padded room in a straight jacket...


Lol! I do talk to them, all the time. Usually during the days it's just me and the buns at home, so we talk  I'm just not normally recording it on video lol....

Actually, me and Steve will sometimes have a conversation with the bunnies. I'll say something like 'hey Chalkie, are you ok?' and Steve will reply for her something like 'she says she's fine, but she's looking for oats. And her name is Chalk' 

Or when I go to the shops, and I ask Steve if he wants anything, every time, without fail, he says 'what about Snowy aren't you going to ask her?' So I ask 'want anything from the shops Snowy?' and Steve, always, without fail says 'yes, she would like some fennell and some Guinness please' !!! 

Yeah.... we're crazy! :shock:


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got my accent video ready  I'm just uploading it onto photobucket.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 28, 2008)

Woohoo! I'm gonna watch vids then make my own today .


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 28, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


> Lol! I do talk to them, all the time. Usually during the days it's just me and the buns at home, so we talk  I'm just not normally recording it on video lol....
> 
> Actually, me and Steve will sometimes have a conversation with the bunnies. I'll say something like 'hey Chalkie, are you ok?' and Steve will reply for her something like 'she says she's fine, but she's looking for oats. And her name is Chalk'
> 
> ...


Robin and I do that a lot - but when I try to talk to them and answer for them - if she's not around and Art is - he gives me the strangest looks...

By the way - I do know that I am the one talking - not the rabbits!

:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 28, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> By the way - I do know that I am the one talking - not the rabbits!
> 
> :biggrin2:


LOL! Yeah, same here..... honest.... :embarrassed:

No, seriously, I don't think we're crazy, but it has become quite a way of life round here to have conversations with the bunnies... I blame it all on Steve for starting it lol.... He says that he's the only one that can understand them though lol...


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

Here we go, my voice..

[quicktime=320,256]http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh234/BabyBunnies_2008/?action=view&current=SV_A0305.flv[/quicktime]

If that doesnt work, cuz im not sure how to post vids heres the link 

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh234/BabyBunnies_2008/?action=view&current=SV_A0305.flv


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 28, 2008)

Becca, I just love your voice. You sound so sweet.

Susan


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL Thanks


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 28, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Dublinperky wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My brother decided to have an Irish accent recently and he actually does very well.
> ...



Oh no it is not like that at all! He actually has an Irish accent! Becca I love your accent!!!!! I'll try to make a video with my accent ofcourse right after those pics of the bunnies I've been promising!:baghead

Aly!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 28, 2008)

I made another one..lol.. I am being a tard.. I was sitting at the old house waiting for the cable guy to come take the box...lol


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 28, 2008)

The accent that wasn't Australian but is pretty funny- is Southern Maine...

Really it is!

That's part of why I love going home to Maine...you can hear that accent from Portland up to Bangor...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2008)

*LOL! You guys sound just like me!*

*I'll look at Clover and say "Cwovabunny not home, she left da cage, go away"...... when she's hiding in her blankie...... *

*Or, I'll complain for Bo "Where da heck are da hayses???" *

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > By the way - I do know that I am the one talking - not the rabbits!
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 28, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> I made another one..lol.. I am being a tard.. I was sitting at the old house waiting for the cable guy to come take the box...lol


:roflmao:

Zin you crack me up!! I love your accent!

I loved 'lets look over at the raaaaabbit' but then there was no rabbit lol..... :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)

*That is ok Rob asked if she was drunk.*

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *GoinBackToCali wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I made another one..lol.. I am being a tard.. I was sitting at the old house waiting for the cable guy to come take the box...lol
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is me!


----------



## Becca (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG Ali, I love your voice :shock:

This is a really cool thread by the way


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 30, 2008)

Zin i loooove your accent! And Squidz voice!! ahhh i love it! lol. I love Australian accents, and Squidz is really strong! Reminds me of the guys on Finding Nemo! 

Becca, your voice is so sweet sounding!! And i just love it!

Emily


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 30, 2008)

We are soooo slow at work, so, here goes nothin'!

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i205.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid205.photobucket.com/albums/bb28/alaskabun/CIMG3402.flv">


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 30, 2008)

I LOVE British accents, but I had no idea how DIFFERENT all of you would sound. It's just like people in the US, everyone sounds different depending on where you come from. But, just wanted to say that I love Jen's, Fran's and Becca's accents.



Oh, and Peg...for some reason your voice reminds me of my 3rd grade teacher, I LOVED her and as soon as you started to speak I thought "Mrs. Radar??!!" LOL

I love hearing everyone's voices....I hope more people participate


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 30, 2008)

RexyRex, I LOVE your accent.

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 30, 2008)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> We are soooo slow at work, so, here goes nothin'!
> 
> <embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i205.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid205.photobucket.com/albums/bb28/alaskabun/CIMG3402.flv">


I know I've said this a lot in this thread, but...


I LOVE your accent! You sound so happy and cheerful too!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 30, 2008)

I wonder if Zin will slap me in the head if I say I think she sounds like a cross between Britney Spears, Reba McIntire and Charlise Theron in "Monster".


I still haven't done mine yet, gah! I will have to remember to do it today. I'm gonna get a vid of my grandma talking to my great grandma in the hospital later too, g-grandma has a Scots accent and grandma has a NZ one with a Scots twist, I think they sound cool.


*edit* I'm just uploading a quick one now! I was waving the camera all over the show and no idea what it was pointed at, haha*


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 30, 2008)

*LOVE IT!*

*RexyRex wrote: *


> We are soooo slow at work, so, here goes nothin'!
> 
> <embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i205.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid205.photobucket.com/albums/bb28/alaskabun/CIMG3402.flv">


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 30, 2008)

*:shock:STALKER! :grumpy:OMG! THAT IS MY DALLAS!*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Here is me, i hate the way my voice sounds and it is worse when i dont have much to say,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 30, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *:shock:STALKER! :grumpy:OMG! THAT IS MY DALLAS!*


lol, I have only one pic of him,lol. You cant blame me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 30, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *:shock:STALKER! :grumpy:OMG! THAT IS MY DALLAS!*
> ...


Oh really STALKER!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 30, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


:hug::wave:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 30, 2008)

By the way it was nice hearing your voice again.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, mine SUCKS! OMG I sound like a right drongo haha! The sound of the voice changes when it's uploaded, the quality goes all weird and I sound metallic.

Please excuse the messy room, I'm not feeling well today so spending a lot of time in there .

http://www.dailymotion.com/nzminilops/video/x78wzi_p1010558_fun

At the end I say "Nobody laugh" but I cut myself off so it sounds like "Nobody laa" hehe.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 30, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Ok, mine SUCKS! OMG I sound like a right drongo haha! The sound of the voice changes when it's uploaded, the quality goes all weird and I sound metallic.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE your accent - and I loved the accent on your tv shows too.

As far as your room ... honestly..who cares? Its YOUR room - not ours and we love you for YOU...not for your house.

I could listen to you talk all day long though...


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 30, 2008)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> We are soooo slow at work, so, here goes nothin'!


As soon as I heard the first two words from you - I was like, 'I've heard that accent before...where is it?"

Then you said "North Carolina" and I was like, 'That's it!"

We lived in NC for 6 years and loved it...I miss hearing that accent.

I love your bunny - if he were mine I'd name him Zeus after my flemmie - but then again - I seem to want to name almost ANY white bunny Zeus after him...

Where do you work - or should I say what type of company is it? That's a very nice looking office setup type thing....fancier than most of our companies here in SW Texas...

I could listen to you talk all day long too!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 30, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> By the way it was nice hearing your voice again.


oh Thank you, no one in my house or family knows that i did this ,they would think i was insane,lol, which i am but this would verify it,lol.


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 31, 2008)

Southern accents...:inlove:

There's something about a southern drawl that triggers something inside of me...almost like a past life thing. I went to NC for a week a few years ago and it was just like I was coming home somehow. The day we had to leave to go back to Canada I was literally in tears; it felt like I was once again being torn away from *home*. Hearing someone with a southern accent is like hearing 'family' to me...yet I was born and raised in Canada. I think the stork got my drop-off point mixed up when I was born.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 22, 2009)

I was reading the language thread and thought it would be a good idea to BUMP this, so anyone who 'missed' it the first time round can add their video!  And the newer members as well....


:bump:bump:bump


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2009)

you must have seen my threat to make a video lol! Is it ok if I'm in the video?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 22, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> you must have seen my threat to make a video lol! Is it ok if I'm in the video?


I read your comment about that after I'd bumped this.... psychic I guess?! 

Yeah sure... any kind of video you like!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh great. I am going to listen to everyone's accent now. Not sure if I will put on mine


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2009)

Do do do Sabine! I'm uploading mine to photobucket and I'm in it! What a shame!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 22, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Oh great. I am going to listen to everyone's accent now. Not sure if I will put on mine



If I can do it, ANYBODY can! :biggrin2:


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 22, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> As soon as I heard the first two words from you - I was like, 'I've heard that accent before...where is it?"
> 
> Then you said "North Carolina" and I was like, 'That's it!"
> 
> ...



Whoops! I'm sorry Peg, I didn't know you asked me questions or I would have responded. I work for a female-owned siding sub-contractor. We do anything on the exterior of a home except for stone or brick. It's only the owner, me and our assistant, I love it! Now if only the economy would pick back up so we could really start working again 

Thank you for complimenting my accent! I'm always afraid that people will make fun of me when they hear me talk. I may not be able to do anything about my accent, but I always make sure to use proper grammer....except after some drinks, then it is "hickville" here I come . Thank God I rarely drink.



Sabine- PLEASE put a video up!! I would love to hear how you sound.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't believe I'm doing this lol- Please don't laugh at me!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 22, 2009)

I am having a ball with this:biggrin2:
May put my kids on for another sample of an Irish accent..


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 22, 2009)

MICHELLE!!!! 

I didn't realise I hadn't watched your video before! I love love LOVE your accent!!! :bow Can I have it please?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 22, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I can't believe I'm doing this lol- Please don't laugh at me!



I like your accent! It sounds what I would imagine to be 'typically Irish'. I guess I don't know much about regions... I can understand what you're saying, but you still have a very Irish sound.... Whereabouts is it you're from again?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2009)

I should have spoke more clearly! I'm from the West, Clare lol. Basically all I'm saying is 'Hi guys I just thought I would put up this video to show you my Irish accent, because there is no Irish accent in the I love accents topic, and mouse-chalk bumped it up so I thought I would put it in now because I didn't put one in at the time. Also some people think it sounds like a Scottish accent, let me know anyway and leave a comment about what you think of my accent and all that , ok so, bye' lol, I was rushing too so.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 22, 2009)

Noooo, I said I CAN hear what you're saying lol! Although our tumble dryer is on at the moment and it's playing up, so it's SUPER loud, so I couldn't hear all of the words, although I could hear your voice, if that makes sense lol....


----------



## Sabine (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll have to psych myself up to do this .... and there's not a drop of wine in the house! definately not tonight


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Noooo, I said I CAN hear what you're saying lol! Although our tumble dryer is on at the moment and it's playing up, so it's SUPER loud, so I couldn't hear all of the words, although I could hear your voice, if that makes sense lol....



Oh ok lol, well glad you like it, I'dlove a nicer accent!

Sabine- Just do it! I did it lol and I'm in the video and all and sound like an idiot, I want to hear your German accent!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 22, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Noooo, I said I CAN hear what you're saying lol! Although our tumble dryer is on at the moment and it's playing up, so it's SUPER loud, so I couldn't hear all of the words, although I could hear your voice, if that makes sense lol....
> ...


It's coming up tomorrow. I promise.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 23, 2009)

hey, irishbunny, you sound like some people i know!
but i have a "derry" accent and some donegal. 
its werird. sure ill put one up, some time.....
(and i knew what you were saying)


----------



## Sabine (Jan 23, 2009)

Just took a voice clip and somehow can't upload it to youtube What am I doing wrong?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 23, 2009)

If the file is over 100mb then it probably won't upload. What's happening when you try to upload.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 23, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> If the file is over 100mb then it probably won't upload. What's happening when you try to upload.


A message is coming up saying "can't upload"


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 23, 2009)

Did you try photobucket?


----------



## Sabine (Jan 23, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Did you try photobucket?


It wouldn't upload there either. I think I may have to reformat it or something or take it as a video clip rather than just a voice clip. Maybe that was the problem.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh ya it has to be a video clip to upload


----------



## Sabine (Jan 23, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Oh ya it has to be a video clip to upload


I'll redo it tomorrow


----------



## Sabine (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, here it is, after the third take (couldn't stop the giggles)

I got my ten year old son to tell a joke (sorry this is the best he came up with, the others were worse) to give you an idea of a Cork accent which is of course tooooooootally different from Grace's:biggrin2:

And, embarrassingly, there's my accent....


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 24, 2009)

Hehe you can hear a tinge of Irish in your accent too :biggrin2:On the Cork, boy! Love the Cork accent, you should hear my cousins accent, it's sort of like that except stronger. Does your son say boy or girl like 'are you comin' boy?' or 'are you comin' girl?' my relations always say that.


----------

